# Quarter Panels - 64 on 65 OK?



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

Hardtop car -- Will 64 Quarter panels fit cleanly to a 65 body? 

Where can I find a pair with sail panels? 

What is your opinion of the aftermarket Q-panel Skins? 
Do they fit?
How much work to fit? Minimal, Expected, More than Expected?, Don't waste your time?

Thanks ... Abe - Concord, NC


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Yes 64 will fit a 65 , NOS only for 1/4s. with sail panel , have used aftermarket the skins on a 65 fit was good , hang them over the top edge , fit was good for me .


----------



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks AllPawl66 .... I appreciate the information. 
What vendor skins did you use? GoodMark? Fit-Rite? Triplus? or? 
Searching for NOS or a decent LeMans ... 

Best, Abe


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Abe, Did you look around on Performance Years Forum? There are a lot of Pontiac guys there also and a parts needed parts for sale forum. Of course we have one here also!:cheers Eric


----------



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Eric .... nice of you to refer me to the "other guys"  - actually we are all in this togehter since all of us that do this stuff are probabaly a bit wierd appearaing to outsiders ... if we all stick together .. then WE ARE THE NORMAL ones .... and the others are the wierd ..... how wierd is that? :confused

I have located some '65 fenders that I will be picking up this week and almost resigned to using the quarter skins from GoodMark or Ames or one of those guys. Tough to find good quarters ... 

... thanks again ... best ... Abe -- Concord, NC


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Goodmark , they have been making them for the 64/65 a long time now , i contacted them a year ago and there is or was plans on making full 1/4s. do not know what the update is . you are welcome .


----------

